# Alternator upgrade



## Zac2013 (Sep 18, 2018)

Have any of you upgraded your alternator for a high output one looking to add another amp but don’t want to stress out the stock one. If so where did you buy it from and what’s the difficultly of doing it.


----------



## bsumpter (Dec 18, 2013)

I'm running a 300a JS Ultimate Alt. Its holding up pretty well.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

In no particular order here are a few vendors:

Singer

JS

Nations

Team GP


----------



## Blazekm805 (9 mo ago)

bsumpter said:


> I'm running a 300a JS Ultimate Alt. Its holding up pretty well.


Is it self regulated? I have a 390amp BrandX but the computer is only allowing it to produce 12v so I am looking into a controlled for it. My SALT amp is hungry!


----------

